# HTML-Frontend für Access Datenbank



## Crazy Achmed (2. September 2003)

Servus

Es geht um mein Abschlussprojekt - ich habe die Aufgabe für eine bestehende Access-Datenbank ein HTML-Frontend (also Eingabe- und Auswerteformulare) zu erstellen und einen Web-Zugriff auf die Datenbank (evtl. per ODBC) zu ermöglichen.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Büchern, Links zu Tutorials und Tipps. Wer hat da etwas in der Richtung für mich?

Folgender Link hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen:
http://www.uni-magdeburg.de/urzp/wasd/hinwa.html 

Aber etwas Ausführlicheres wäre noch besser


----------



## Crazy Achmed (4. September 2003)

Keiner? *schieb*


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (8. September 2003)

schätze mal du wirst dich auch mit einer script sprache vertraut machen müssen, wie z.B.: PHP, ASP, etc.


----------



## Crazy Achmed (10. September 2003)

Naja, mit PHP hab ich sogar schon etwas Erfahrung. Wo kann ich mehr erfahren?


----------



## mslap (11. September 2003)

Musste dasselbe auch im praktikum machen. Versuch einfach asp, fands einfacher, weil ich vorher vb gemacht hatte.

einige seiten:

http://www.Stardeveloper.com
http://www.webwizguide.info
http://www.tutorial-web.com

etc.

such einfach auf google nach 

asp access database tutorial

da findet man einiges.

Und wenn du noch mehr fragen hast, kannst mir auch pmen, hatte genau das selbe zu tun, hab aber atm nimmer so viel ahnung davon, als wie wenn ichs eben gemacht hät.


----------

